# Angeln am ebro



## powercat (7. August 2013)

Moin zusammen
Bin ab nächste Woche in Spanien in l'hospitalet de l'infant. Is nähe Barcelona! Hab mal gegoogelt wie weit weg vom ebro! Nich wirklich weit! Hat einer ne Idee, wo ich da wie am besten mal so ne 2 tagestour hinmachen kann? Is zwar alles nen bischen kurzfristig, aber evt kann jemand helfen!! Evtl sogar ne Kontaktadresse wg Lizenzen, Bestimmungen und angelplätzen!
Gruß aus Solingen
Udo


----------



## nostradamus (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angeln am ebro*

hi,

oli von urlaub nach mass!

gruß

nosta


----------



## Chips (9. August 2013)

*AW: Angeln am ebro*

Hallo,

egal ob du Meeresangeln oder Flussfischen machen willst,
Erfahrung, Kompetenz und vernünftige Preise bei Heinz Müller unter www.ebrodelta.de

Chips


----------



## t-chris (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln am ebro*

Hallo Powercat,
hast Du damals Erfolg in Spanien gehabt ???
Ich bin im Sommer auch in Hospitalet de LInfant und hätte Lust am Ebro zu angeln.
Werde dazu aber höchstens einen Tag Zeit haben und am Liebsten wäre mir gar nicht bis zu den Stauseen hoch zu müssen.
Der Ebro ist ja vom Urlaubsort fast um die Ecke, aber wie sieht es da mit angeln aus ??
Würde mich freuen wenn Du Deine Erfahrungen schreiben könntest.
t_chris


----------



## powercat (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln am ebro*

hallo t_chris
war leider lange nicht mehr online hier im board.
man kann da dierekt am strand auf kleine barsche angeln. es ist jeden tag ab 20 uhr (bis 6 uhr morgens) erlaubt. du musst dir nur in einer der angelläden eine genehmigung kaufen. diese erlaubt es dir, mit 2 ruten mit jeweils maximal 2 anbissstellen zu angeln. in den angelläden bekommst du passende paternoster und einheimische "mini seeringelwürmer". funktioniert ganz gut. brandungsrute, dickes krallenblei und soweit wie du kannst ins meer. ist eben brandungsangeln bei 30 grad#6 

gruß
udo


----------



## DUSpinner (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln am ebro*

Hallo t-chris,

sowohl fürs Meer als auch für den Ebro benötigt man eine Lizenz, die du in Angelgeschäften oder im Rathaus jeder Gemeinde bekommst. Am Meer kann man in Riumar (ca. 40 Km von Hostipalet) auf Bluefish und Palometa angeln. Tackle: Brandungsrute, 120 gr. Blei, Stahlvorfach und Köfi. 
Am Ebro ist Xerta für dich die nächst beste Location. Karpfen, Karauschen, Schwarzbarsche, Aal und Waller sind dort zu fangen. Amposta und Mora wären auch noch gut. 
LG


----------



## powercat (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln am ebro*

soooo... nächste woche gehts los :vik:

bin mal gespannt, bin ja dieses jahr vorbereitet.

hab auch mit den jungs von www.ebrodelta.de
gemailt. werde da vor ort einen kurztrip mit denen machen und nach rückkehr berichten#:#:


----------



## carpforce1 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln am ebro*



powercat schrieb:


> soooo... nächste woche gehts los :vik:
> 
> bin mal gespannt, bin ja dieses jahr vorbereitet.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo powercat,

wie war dein Trip an das Ebrodelta?

Grüße
Carpforce


----------



## powercat (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln am ebro*

hallo carpforce1

bin seit gestern wieder in deutschland. angeln am ebro war sehr spannend, aber leider an diesem tag erfolglos. heinz hat mit uns 4 stellen abgeklappert, an denen sonst immer gut gefangen wurde, nur leider bei uns nicht. 1 stop haben wir mit der spinnrute beackert, die anderen mit pose und köderfsch! als um 0 uhr immer noch nichts passiert ist, haben wir noch über 1 stunde eine letzte drift gemacht (normalerweise ist um mitternacht angeln zu ende!) heinz hat sich sehr viel mühe gegeben und war zudem noch ein netter, fachlich kompetenter gesprächspartner. habe dann ne woche später mit ihm ne meerestour gemacht, die dann erfolgreicher verlaufen ist! alles in allem haben die touren mit ihm sehr viel spass gemacht!

gruß
udo


----------



## carpforce1 (6. August 2014)

*AW: Angeln am ebro*

Hallo Powercat,

vielen Dank für deine Berichterstattung.

Ich war in den letzten beiden Juli Wochen in der nähe von Tarragona.
War zwei Tage in Mequinenza und einen Tag zwischen Amposta und Tortosa zu Fuss mit der Spinnrute auf Wels unterwegs.

In Mequinenza konnte ich neben zwei Walis auch einen Zander von ca. 80 cm zum Landgang überreden. Leider habe ich die Attacke eines guten Fisches nicht Quitieren können.

Zwischen Tortosa und Amposta konnte ich nicht mal einen Fisch zum aufsteigen, geschweige Beissen, animieren.

Grüße
Carpforce


----------

